# Dunlap/ West Germany planes?



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, I am trying to find out whatever i can about these strange planes. They have a blade stamped "Made in QWest Germany" stamped in English. There is a cap iron with a Maroon Bolt sticking out of it.









I have two such critters. One is a #3 size









With a strangely angled frog. It is sitting at 50 degrees. Due to the way the base was milled









The bottom of the frog is flat. Now I get a #5 sized one of these Dunlaps









With almost the same bedding for the flat frog









The same exact cap iron. I can put it on either plane, as both are the same size. Frogs look alike, but the one for the #5 is a bit wider. Irons are nice and thick, too. Both planes USED to have bright RED handles, I have since gotten rid of the red paint. Adjuster wheels are the same, too.

Now the question: Was there a Special type of Dunlap plane? Something about the West German made blade? Sold at Sears under the Dunlap brand name? Why the steeper angle for the frogs? Yes, frogS. Both sit at 50 degrees. Any info out there on these planes, besides the "mandatory" "It's a second line plane" schtick? These seem to be a very solidly build plane.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, after a little more work on the #5 jack plane, I think it might be ready to go









and make a few shavings









Just like his little brother









Might even keep up with the big guys









Now, IF anyone has any info on these Dunlap planes…..


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Those are some planes I've never seen before, so I'm no help with their ID or history. However, I am making the observation that West Central Ohio is where iron body planes are sent to their final resting place, and you are saving them from an unpleasant ending. You've picked up a few nice ones lately, Bandit.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got a couple of Dunlap's too. A #5 size and a block plane. I use the little block plane quite a bit, it's a solid user. Mine are also marked made in Germany. I would have to go look at them to see if they say West Germany, but I don't recall off the top of my head.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Trying to find out IF there was a #4 size in this group. As for the cap irons, did they make a wider one? Seems a little skinny, sitting on that wide iron in the #5. They seem to work ok…


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

A little history on Dunlap. They were one of the early manufacturers and suppliers to Sears Roebuck.

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=269

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=222


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Both were for Dunlap Machinery. Looking more for Dunlap hand tools. Looked all over ebay today, never found a #4 like these. Looking at a block plane right now…


----------



## Capoli (Dec 28, 2017)

There is some confusion about Dunlap bench and block planes that are marked "Made in Western Germany" and "Made in West Germany" . These planes were manufactured by a company called Este. I don't have much information about Este, but if you search Ebay you will find a few planes, that are the same. These planes were sold by Sears from about 1951 to 1955? The planes are not marked with any product/catalog number that I have ever seen. Even the boxes don't have a Sears part/catalog number. I have a block plane in the box that is a copy of a Stanley 220 and all the box label has on it is "3765" for a model number. The box label only says "Made in Germany".

I'll have to look through the old Sears Tool Catalogs when I get home, to verify the dates. Sargent and MIllers Falls also produced "Dunlap" labeled planes and tools for Sears.

Most of the block planes I have seen have a red Bakelite depth adjustment knob, a few have had a black adjustment knob. I have seen bench planes with steel and brass depth adjustment knobs with Red and Black Bakelite knobs on the lever caps . Most have been observed with a narrow brass adjuster and Red Bakelite knobs. The Bakelite knobs have raised "Dunlap" lettering.

They other unique feature of the #4's & #5's that I have seen, is the pitch of the frog. The pitch is about 50 degrees, which is steeper than the standard 45 degrees.

So, what does this mean…for $5 - 10 bucks and some elbow grease, you can have a "York" pitched bench plane to tackle difficult grained woods.

I hope this helps. - Joe


----------

